# Defining the self:



## blazeofglory (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you ever endeavored? Of course it is not that easy. Prior to venturing unlearn things your head is stuffed with, gibberish and bunk. You may have cans of ideals, and of course cartons of values, norms and standards you busied yourself romanticizing and putting on a pedestal. Your Gods, Goddesses, cultures, religions. 
Dump your ideas, notions or rationalizations of things. De-link yourself with your social ethics and morals. Do not hypothesize truths, and do not curve from the path. 
When you see a rose, see it thru you, not thru your learnings, observe the purity of it, and the perfection of it. Do not poetize it, for fantasies often obliterate the beauty of it.  
Deprogram your mind. Log off. Indoctrination is what obscures realities.  Wars, terrorisms, endless frictions and conflicts are not kind of clashes of ideals and ideologies? Histories consecrated wars, for they were drafted at the command of the despots of the epoch. Debunk historical facts and re-asses their worthies. 
Of course while defining the self you can not de-link yourself with the cosmos. Of course you are part of it. Deconstruct your religious notions of realties, or theological evidences. You have read or heard how those who defied these theories once were branded heretics and were put at stake. But now you worship them or the very lineage of the accusers adulate those heretic or blasphemous genres.    
Do not muddle the self in the eddy of debates over whether those embarking on materiality is right or those hankering after spirituality is right. But they are assumers but not finders of truth. Contemplate calmly, like a still pool of water, not allowing winds of ideas rocking your mind. That you are part of the cosmos, and of course at death you are to be back to it is something sounding more convincing. Yet do not conclude.      
 You matter and the rest matters after you. And of course this universe begins with you if it has a beginning and ends up with you if it has its end. Imagine what remains after death at least for you? 
This is a quest and nothing else, for I am not a preacher and do not pretend to be one. But I love to meditate not out of my belief in spirituality or religiosity, over everything I know and I know not. In this course I deconstruct most of notions or ideas and unlearn things rubbishing my capacities for understanding truth. 
Of course you have acquired a little knowledge about this universe but in truth the summation of all your knowledge is likened to a mote before  Mt.   Everest . And of course as far as this vast and limitless universe is considered you are of course as ignorant an ant which never can understand the secret of the moon. Both you simply are amazed at what you see, the beauty and perfection of natural phenomena. Any rationalization of you is rubbish.


----------



## JohnN (Dec 5, 2007)

Not bad, it didnt grab me though. I like your use of language. You didnt use cliches (which i hate).

I like this line...



> Do not muddle the self in the eddy of debates over whether those embarking on materiality is right or those hankering after spirituality is right.



Its the best bit


----------



## JohnN (Dec 5, 2007)

Not bad, it didnt grab me though. I like your use of language. You didnt use cliches (which i hate).

I like this line...



> Do not muddle the self in the eddy of debates over whether those embarking on materiality is right or those hankering after spirituality is right.



Its the best bit


----------



## guppyman (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the insightful writing  Quite enlightening.


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmmmm....the only thing I would say in critique is that....in the infancy of all religions is someone who does and says all that what you are on about....so why knock religious notions or theological evidences?


----------



## DrJosephDiaz (Dec 14, 2007)

I've written a couple studies involving the creation of the self. I drew heavily on the theories of Erving Goffman, but I used it to solve a serial murder case. You can find the analysis in the Internet Journal of Criminology, but I forget the title. It has something to do with "etiology, Dahmer, Nilsen, Symbolic, Self." You might find it interestingz? Maybe not since I can't remember the name of my own article!


----------

